# track racing



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I almost have to laugh as I type in that subject line, as I'm built to survive long distances and not for speed. But I suppose that's why the idea intrigues me, it would be nice to develop the ability to go fast(er.) 

So I got me the bike and a velodrome and people there who race and are learning (there's a clinic once/week that I'm still nervous about attending.) I've read up on track etiquette and understand a few of of the rules. 

Now I just need to get an idea how I can train by myself in order to prepare for their practice races. What kind of speed is expected of me? How would I know when I'm ready to keep up? Or is it futile trying to be both fast on the asphalt AND durable over a fifty-mile trail? 

For now, I like the track as a way to work out between trail rides. The fixie sees to it that I don't stop pedaling the entire time!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Get to the clinics! You will learn more in one session than in the rest of your life on-line. - TF


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Not the expert here...but sounds like you're looking for sustainable power increase over distance? Hmmm...someone correct me if I'm wrong but as far as track racing goes, and training for specific track events, it's highly specialized. Isn't the longest event the Pursuit? Gee, I'm rusty, can't remember the length.

But, I used to love to go to the track to "play" and develop some different bike handling skills (doing a perfectly still track-stand, in the saddle, at traffic intersections makes 
you feel pretty cool, if not a bit vain).

I imagine if you go out, when it's quiet, and just put the pedal down and go for sustained speed/distance you'll get results.

Will be intersting to hear from the resident coach and/or some current trackies here.

Good luck and have fun. And TurboTurtle gave you great advice!


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

What track are you at? If it's anything like the one I teach at (Alpenrose), everything is really laid back. Riding at the track is (IMO) the best way to get your spin perfect. And the track doesnt _always_ mean speed. There are such things as REALLY long races (125 lap points races, hour long madisons ect...).

Anyways, before I start babbeling on the joys of the velodrome (I'm at mine about 12 hours a week), just go to the clinics. You'll have a blast.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Track classes*

Track classes are the way to go because you'll be in the same boat as the other people in the class and once you get over the initial nervousness about riding a fixed gear bike on a velodrome with other liked minded individuals you'll have fun!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

I would have to agree wtih the others. I have no personal experience riding a track as there are none anywhere near me. Attend some clinics and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

PltJett said:


> What track are you at? If it's anything like the one I teach at (Alpenrose), everything is really laid back.


The Alpenrose track classes are great. If I lived closer, I'd try to get to the track weekly.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I looked him up and he'd be going to Kissena. Its an older 400m track, which only has a max banking of 19°. Aka you dont need to worry about falling off the track if you dont go fast enough (unlike at my Alpenrose, which has 43° banking with 23° strights...)


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess it's pretty simple: Pedal Faster; Practice Often.

Went to the velodrome yesterday, had it all to myself as it was overcast and drizzly. Only did 50 laps as the drizzle became steadier.


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Consider yourself lucky*

there are people like me who can only dream about having a local track to ride/race on.

I bet if you put in an honest effort, the speed work will make you faster on your long rides.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, you got to bum in Red Rocks for a while, I've only done Smith for about 2 months. I;d say we're even 

But if you are ever in Smith, come by PDX and I'll take ya to the velo


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ha. You just gave away your location. Hmmm. Drizzle... Marymore in Redmond, Wa.!
If so, that's a lively little track during the summer from what I understand. Have fun wherever you are.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Christine said:


> I almost have to laugh as I type in that subject line, as I'm built to survive long distances and not for speed. But I suppose that's why the idea intrigues me, it would be nice to develop the ability to go fast(er.)
> 
> So I got me the bike and a velodrome and people there who race and are learning (there's a clinic once/week that I'm still nervous about attending.) I've read up on track etiquette and understand a few of of the rules.
> 
> ...


Don't be so sure about being built for long distance rather than speed. A team mate of mine thought that about himself as well until someone talked him into going to the track district championships one year. He entered the 1,000 meter time trial ("kilo") and won the event against four other riders. Because he was convinced that he couldn't have done well, he left immediately after his ride and got his district medal in the mail.  

Re your training: as you probably know, there are some timed track events. Looking up local race results and seeing how you stack up against them would be helpful, as long as you keep in mind that almost everyone can ride faster in official competition than they can in training. And of course, not all track racing is time trialing—but the stopwatch is a good coach if you're out there by yourself. 

I'm assuming that you're a woman and that you're riding at Kissena. As you can see on page 1 at the link, the women rode the 2,000 meter time trial from 3:08 to 3:41. (Not sure if that was from a standing start, but I think it was). If the Kissena track is 400 meter long as I think it is, 2,000 meter equals 5 laps. Even if my assumptions are all or partly wrong, you get the idea: look at some results, find out how long your track is and time yourself.

Futile trying to be fast on asphalt and on he trail? Not at all—an important part of training for the track is the long endurance ride, just as a series of very fast short-term efforts is an important part of training for the road or trail. 

Agree with those who said to do the clinics. Have fun, and good luck!

http://www.kissenacyclingclub.com/track/results/2007/OpeningWeekendResults.pdf


----------

